# Election in Christ



## JMC (Oct 25, 2022)

This might have been discussed already, if so I'm sorry.

But here are my questions:

1. What is the most common reformed interpretation of Ephesians 1:4. Is it Chose us to be in Him, Chose us through Him, or/and Chose us while in Him?

2. I'm a bit confused because I read Thomas Goodwin's and Charles Hodge's commentaries (Linked below) on it and they seem to be saying it is all of the above. They also seem to be saying we are "in Him" before we believe. Am I misreading them? Is this the common reformed view? If so, could someone explain this to me?

3. Are there different types of being "in Him"? For instance when we believe we are placed "in Him". But also in Colossians 1:17 it says, "and in Him all things hold together", which I think is talking about how everything's existence relies on Christ sustaining it. yet does that mean Everything is "in Him"? for instance Hodge makes a distinction between our federal union with Christ and our voluntary union with Christ. Is this traditional reformed theology? If so, does the Bible make this distinction?

4. According to Ephesians 1:3-4, is election an example of a blessing in Christ or the reason we have the blessings. in ESV in verse 4 is says "even as he...". Is that "even as", I think other translations say "according to", saying "here's an example..." or "because of..."?

Thank for all input!

Goodwin: https://www.monergism.com/thethreshold/sdg/goodwin/Commentary on Ephesians 1-2 - Thomas Goodwin.pdf
Hodge: https://www.monergism.com/thethreshold/sdg/hodge/A Commentary on the Epistle to - Charles Hodge.pdf


----------



## Claudiu (Oct 25, 2022)

Would it help differentiating the three aspects of union with Christ: (1) predestinarian union, (2) redemptive-historical union, and (3) existential or mystical union?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JMC (Oct 25, 2022)

Oh! Yeah for sure. I didn't know those existed. I'm pretty new to reformed theology. It seems like in my reading I've only come across the union with Christ when you believe. Are their any good books on those three? What are they?


----------



## Claudiu (Oct 25, 2022)

Reformed Forum has a whole Academy class online for free (https://reformedforum.org/courses/union-with-Christ-the-benefits-of-his-suffering-and-glory/). Note, there are two little streams that have developed over Union with Christ and the implications on the order salutis. Reformed Forum and Lane Tiption are the best representatives of the more WTS stream, and Horton, R. S. Clark (https://rscottclark.org/2016/04/sem...nt-of-existential-mystical-union-with-Christ/), Lee Irons (https://upper-register.typepad.com/blog/justification-and-union-with-Christ/) for the WSC stream. The debate produced a little heat a while back, but I've been edified by and learned from both sides.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 2


----------



## JMC (Oct 25, 2022)

This is fantastic! Thank you!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sovereign Grace (Nov 9, 2022)

Claudiu said:


> Reformed Forum has a whole Academy class online for free (https://reformedforum.org/courses/union-with-Christ-the-benefits-of-his-suffering-and-glory/). Note, there are two little streams that have developed over Union with Christ and the implications on the order salutis. Reformed Forum and Lane Tiption are the best representatives of the more WTS stream, and Horton, R. S. Clark (https://rscottclark.org/2016/04/sem...nt-of-existential-mystical-union-with-Christ/), Lee Irons (https://upper-register.typepad.com/blog/justification-and-union-with-Christ/) for the WSC stream. The debate produced a little heat a while back, but I've been edified by and learned from both sides.


Thank you!!! I just bookmarked this.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aretha (Nov 9, 2022)

I love that Paul in Ephesians doesn't start with anything that has happened in time and in this world. He goes right back into eternity, before the foundation of the world; and he starts with that which has been done by God the Father.

Martyn Lloyd Jones: "I am what I am because of God’s grace; and I give to Him all the glory. Were I to believe that my future is dependent upon myself and my decisions I would tremble in fear; but I thank God that I know that I am in His hand, and that ‘He who has begun a good work’ in me will go on with the work. In spite of myself, and what I was and am, the Lord will not let me go; He will not ‘His purpose forego.’ It is because I know that before time began, before the foundation of the world, He looked at me and saw me and selected me, and in His mind gave me to Christ—it is because I know that, that with the Apostle Paul I am able to say, that neither death, nor life, nor angels, nor principalities, nor powers, nor things present, nor things to come, nor height, nor depth, nor any other creature, shall be able to separate us from the love of God which is in Christ Jesus our Lord’ (Romans 8:38–39). Source: https://www.monergism.com/chosen-him-ephsians-1-4

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## Eyedoc84 (Nov 9, 2022)

Our election can only be in/through Christ. He is The Elect One. We cannot be elect apart from Him. Similarly we are sons by adoption because we are in the one who is a natural son. We do not, can not have a mediator-less relationship with God. This was as true considered eternally as it is historically.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ReformedChristian (Nov 9, 2022)

Christ is the True Israel and we are by extension part of him as the elect as well.


----------

